
Its Products Make You Feel Good, but Apple Isn’t Your Friend - miles
https://www.macobserver.com/columns-opinions/editorial/apple-isnt-your-friend/
======
miles
FTA:

> _[Y]ears ago the idea was that China’s participation in the global economy
> would let Western democracy and values slowly trickle over. Instead the
> opposite has happened. Corporations are letting Chinese authoritarianism
> spread to the West._

